# Runs Like Hell...sort of.



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any hypotheses why Yoyo goes absolutely BESERK after he is washed? (Both just feet washed or whole body washed.) He just rips around my house and barks and growls like crazy, it's insane.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter does too, it's hilarious!!! I think he's trying to dry off. We crack up when he does it.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Dogs must not like the feel of wet fur. Miley does it, and when we had our poodle, he did it too. It is kind of funny to watch...


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

All of my dogs past and present have gone cuckoo after bathing. My maltese used to run her head along the floor, the couch or even the walls to dry the inside of her ears. I don't know what it is that makes them so spunky, but they probably just feel soooo frrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeessshh!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Both of mine do this too. I wonder if having to sit through the bathing experience and receive all that weird sensory input just makes something snap in their little furry brains the minute they are freed!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie do it when they get butt baths. Benji also does it after his morning potty. ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine do it because they are glad that they lived through the bath!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

That's so hilarious! I thought Yoyo was a crazy dog or something, but it's reassuring to know that it's not something abnormal!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble has to RLH after his bath too. It's so funny how crazy they get. Once, though, he skipped a few steps running downstairs and hurt his leg. He was just so crazy he couldn't be bothered to walk down each step.
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to hear that is normal after-bath behavior. Evye does it too. Hates her baths still but is one crazy girl puppy afterward.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracie does the RLH after a bath, but she mostly rubs her head and "talks". She's always been a verbal little thing. She makes such cute little noises. It isn't a bark and it isn't a whine. I view it as she is chewing me out for making her endure such a horrible thing.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*after bath zanies*

They run all over rubbing their faces mostly! Lucky for me, mostly it is warm here and I can take them for a walk and dry at least fifty percent of them this way...and they can run off all that steam while drying.

Do people who have other breeds notice this behavior as well?


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, my retriever mix and my beagles always ran laps and acted crazy after baths. I, too, thought they were just glad they had survived the bathing. Our new Havanese is actually the most sedate of the bunch after washing, although he does act a little crazed.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is a total maniac after a bath.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Brody becomes Devil-Dog after a bath! RLH and plays til he drops.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*So funny!*

Chico does the same mad RLH after his bath ,including making huge circles, jumping up on the couch and around the kitchen and family room and back to the couch etc. Then, he simply MUST go outside and POOP. Never fails to do that.

Cali does a mild version of the RLH.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, so I've posted this before, but it's been a while and I thought some new people might enjoy it.... look how TINY Kubrick was!


----------

